# How can i get a work permit?



## Ezdil (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I have got a job offer as european patent attorney candidate with 30000 euro/annually. I have masters degree with international diploma and job experience as a patent engineer. 
I would like to learn what is my chance to get work permit in germany with this conditions and how can i ?
Thank you very much for your helps.


----------



## Ezdil (Jun 3, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I am a turkish citizen.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe your employer has to initiate the work permit process for you. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ezdil (Jun 3, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> I believe your employer has to initiate the work permit process for you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I hope . Thank you very much.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Ezdil said:


> I have got a job offer as european patent attorney candidate with 30000 euro/annually. I have masters degree with international diploma and job experience as a patent engineer.


That is an insulting offer! Most experienced European patent attorneys make at least twice that. Don't be surprised if you don't pass the Vorrangprufüng due to the dumping salary.


----------



## Ezdil (Jun 3, 2017)

*Sunshine* said:


> Ezdil said:
> 
> 
> > I have got a job offer as european patent attorney candidate with 30000 euro/annually. I have masters degree with international diploma and job experience as a patent engineer.
> ...


I am not experienced attorney, they will prepare me for this. They will send language classes and some courses. Because of this may be it is low.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

I know recent engineering grads who started with 40,000 to 50,000 € per year. 30,000 € is what someone with an apprenticeship would earn. Furthermore, it would be a struggle to live in Munich on that salary.

Sorry, but I can only hope that you don't get a work permit for such a low salary, Germany really doesn't need any more wage dumping.


----------



## Ezdil (Jun 3, 2017)

*Sunshine* said:


> I know recent engineering grads who started with 40,000 to 50,000 € per year. 30,000 € is what someone with an apprenticeship would earn. Furthermore, it would be a struggle to live in Munich on that salary.
> 
> Sorry, but I can only hope that you don't get a work permit for such a low salary, Germany really doesn't need any more wage dumping.


Thank you very much for your information. I told the stuation to company. Offer to increase the salary.
Let's see what happen  . Have a nice day.


----------

